# Anybody own a Lang ?



## triplebq (Feb 15, 2018)

Am looking at buying a new trailer smoker and am looking closely at a Lang. For my budget I think they are excellent but would like to know everybody's opinion or suggest another brand .

Thank You Buddy


----------



## radioguy (Feb 15, 2018)

Langs are pretty good.  Check out Shirley Fabrication.   More room and bang for the buck...IMHO.  There is about a year wait list.

RG


----------



## ritchierich (Feb 15, 2018)

Buddy I have a lang84 and its performs awesome just like they claim! Very solid build. I use it year round. My only grip is its heavy and can not push it around the yard so I have to hook up the truck to fine tune the spot I want it in. I am thinking about putting a wheel up front to see if that helps. I have fed hundreds of people off that rig in rain or shine! Make sure you got a good hook up on wood...I go thru a lot and being picky about what wood I want burn sometimes get me in a jam.       Ritchie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2018)

I have the small 36" patio model.
I love it!
Al


----------



## sauced (Feb 15, 2018)

I would love to have one!!!! LOL


----------



## johnh12 (Feb 15, 2018)

I had a 36 patio that worked great a`s Al said. Sold it and got a 60D for the extra room. It's just the right size for home cooking and some larger cooks.
Go 84 or bigger if you plan many really big cooks.
I'm sure the SF cookers are great but the 18 month wait and non-refundable deposit were show stoppers for me. The Lang wait was 4 weeks and they are only 100 mile from me.
You won't go wrong with a Lang of any size IMO.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks guys !


----------



## radio (Feb 15, 2018)

I have looked a lot of stick burners!  Peoria Custom Cookers would be my choice hands down!


----------



## 73saint (Feb 15, 2018)

Love my Lang.  When I upgrade smokers, it'll be another Lang (just a bigger one)!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 15, 2018)

Radio,
I’m in the market for a new stick burner and I like the looks of the Peoria Custom Cookers too. Trying to figure out how I’m going to pay for and get it to Ohio!


----------



## emac221 (Feb 19, 2018)

Just ordered a Lang 60 deluxe and just sold my Lang 48 hybrid now wondering if I should call back and get the 84 deluxe so so so tempted


----------



## johnh12 (Feb 19, 2018)

emac221 said:


> Just ordered a Lang 60 deluxe and just sold my Lang 48 hybrid now wondering if I should call back and get the 84 deluxe so so so tempted


Depends on what your cooking plans are. The 60D will hold a bunch of meat. I believe the 84 is more for someone running a catering or restaurant business.


----------



## emac221 (Feb 19, 2018)

I  actually did Oder the 84 then called back and changed it because my wife is nerves of the door weight on opening it since she also


----------



## emac221 (Feb 19, 2018)

I cook for a small food cart that my wife and I have and cook 3x a year at work for a 100 people and do lot of pick up catering


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## hardcookin (Feb 19, 2018)

emac221 said:


> I cook for a small food cart that my wife and I have and cook 3x a year at work for a 100 people and do lot of pick up catering


I would get the 84D...sides and chicken take up a lot of room.
I have a 84d and love it.


----------



## emac221 (Feb 19, 2018)

hardcookin said:


> I would get the 84D...sides and chicken take up a lot of room.
> I have a 84d and love it.


No no don’t do this to ma lol


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 19, 2018)

emac221 said:


> No no don’t do this to ma lol


It's nice to have some room to spread out especially if your looking at catering or pre-order stuff.
Decent size warmer " 3 full pans" which comes in handy.


----------



## emac221 (Feb 19, 2018)

I am  seriously  considering the 84 there going to think I am off my rockers if I call back


----------



## grandpax4 (Mar 5, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Radio,
> I’m in the market for a new stick burner and I like the looks of the Peoria Custom Cookers too. Trying to figure out how I’m going to pay for and get it to Ohio!


Pretty sure I am going Peoria Custom too 24 X 48


----------



## John hall (Mar 13, 2018)

I have owned 2 Lang smokers they are awesome.  I am selling my 2 year old Lang 84 with stainless steel racks and a mounted full spare tire. I have upgraded all the hubs. This cooker is awesome. For sale for $4300 check out the pics if you know anyone interested. Buy a trailer and getting a Lang mounted on porch


----------



## emac221 (Mar 13, 2018)

John hall said:


> I have owned 2 Lang smokers they are awesome.  I am selling my 2 year old Lang 84 with stainless steel racks and a mounted full spare tire. I have upgraded all the hubs. This cooker is awesome. For sale for $4300 check out the pics if you know anyone interested. Buy a trailer and getting a Lang mounted on porch


Where are you


----------



## grandpax4 (Mar 13, 2018)

emac221 said:


> Where are you


Missouri


----------



## grandpax4 (Mar 13, 2018)

radio said:


> I have looked a lot of stick burners!  Peoria Custom Cookers would be my choice hands down!


Ordering the Peoria backyard offset with s few upgrades.


----------



## radio (Mar 13, 2018)

grandpax4 said:


> Ordering the Peoria backyard offset with s few upgrades.


Oh my gosh!!!!  You absolutely _must _post pics when it arrives!!  Can't wait to see the first cooks on it! ...jealous!:)


----------



## grandpax4 (Mar 13, 2018)

radio said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!  You absolutely _must _post pics when it arrives!!  Can't wait to see the first cooks on it! ...jealous!:)


Absolutely! Once I order it will be 4 to 6 weeks. 10% down! Ordering with the insulated firebox, brass valve, charcoal basket, extra leg, larger pneumatic wheels and the insulated lid on top of the fire box for grilling


----------



## radio (Mar 13, 2018)

grandpax4 said:


> Absolutely! Once I order it will be 4 to 6 weeks. 10% down! Ordering with the insulated firebox, brass valve, charcoal basket, extra leg, larger pneumatic wheels and the insulated lid on top of the fire box for grilling


That is going to be one sweet smoker!!!  Insulation and feature wise, PCC blows the competition out of the water!


----------



## John hall (Mar 14, 2018)

emac221 said:


> Where are you


Savannah Ga


----------



## grandpax4 (Mar 14, 2018)

radio said:


> That is going to be one sweet smoker!!!  Insulation and feature wise, PCC blows the competition out of the water!


 Can you remind me, do you use or know someone who has a PCC


----------



## radio (Mar 14, 2018)

grandpax4 said:


> Can you remind me, do you use or know someone who has a PCC


I do not own one as badly as I would like to!    The closest I am to one is a friend who owns a BBQ food truck has experience with them and raves about them,  but since getting in the food truck biz has switched to Old Hickory propane units.
The last three years or so I have done a lot of research on higher end consumer smokers and had decided that if I could afford one, PCC was my smoker of choice.  Just the attention to detail and a wealth of features as well as being insulated impressed me over the competition in the same price range.  If I ever win the lotto or inherit money, I will make the 7 hour drive to pick one up!


----------



## grandpax4 (Mar 14, 2018)

radio said:


> I do not own one as badly as I would like to!    The closest I am to one is a friend who owns a BBQ food truck has experience with them and raves about them,  but since getting in the food truck biz has switched to Old Hickory propane units.
> The last three years or so I have done a lot of research on higher end consumer smokers and had decided that if I could afford one, PCC was my smoker of choice.  Just the attention to detail and a wealth of features as well as being insulated impressed me over the competition in the same price range.  If I ever win the lotto or inherit money, I will make the 7 hour drive to pick one up!


I am going to drive over to Peoria Friday to see the coolers as well as meet Sarah and Bill! I am torn between the meat monster vs the offset but pretty sure I will go with the offset. With the monster vent and insulated you can still use a guru and set it for a good 6 hour unattended burn with charcoal. Did your friend have experience with the meat monster or the backyard offset? I appreciate the conversation as this is a huge investment


----------



## radio (Mar 14, 2018)

grandpax4 said:


> I am going to drive over to Peoria Friday to see the coolers as well as meet Sarah and Bill! I am torn between the meat monster vs the offset but pretty sure I will go with the offset. With the monster vent and insulated you can still use a guru and set it for a good 6 hour unattended burn with charcoal. Did your friend have experience with the meat monster or the backyard offset? I appreciate the conversation as this is a huge investment


He had the meat monster as he is a commercial venture and once he got the food truck, he bought two Old Hickory propane pits so he can put the meat on before bedtime and sleep while it cooks , or cook while traveling to a catering job.  difficult to do with a stick burner

take some pics in Pekin and post 'em up!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Mar 14, 2018)

I’m following this thread with intent on buying a pcc. Really like all of the features they offer.


----------



## grandpax4 (Mar 14, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> I’m following this thread with intent on buying a pcc. Really like all of the features they offer.


You going backyard offset or meat monster


----------



## grandpax4 (Mar 14, 2018)

radio said:


> He had the meat monster as he is a commercial venture and once he got the food truck, he bought two Old Hickory propane pits so he can put the meat on before bedtime and sleep while it cooks , or cook while traveling to a catering job.  difficult to do with a stick burner
> 
> take some pics in Pekin and post 'em up!


Will do! More than likely going 24x48 backyard offset


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Mar 14, 2018)

Backyard offset


----------



## KeithGrowe (May 22, 2018)

Hello all, I have been looking at the Lang Hybrid Smokers as well.  They are build with the 1/4" steel.  Any idea about the life span of these?  I live in FL, and it will be outside and most/wet most of the year.   They say they will last "generations" but from living in FL most of my life, most things made out of steel don't last a decade.   Any thoughts?


----------



## grandpax4 (May 22, 2018)

triplebq said:


> Am looking at buying a new trailer smoker and am looking closely at a Lang. For my budget I think they are excellent but would like to know everybody's opinion or suggest another brand .
> 
> Thank You Buddy


They make a good rig. Might want to look at Lone Star and even Peoria Custom Cookers. I have a MMIF and it is outstanding. They make trailer rigs too


----------



## papajoe92561 (Aug 12, 2018)

grandpax4 said:


> Will do! More than likely going 24x48 backyard offset


have you the new backyard yet? how is it working?


----------



## grandpax4 (Aug 13, 2018)

Went with the PCC MEAT MONSTER INTERNAL FIREBOX. I absolutely love it!


----------



## grandpax4 (Aug 13, 2018)




----------

